# How to get a benzo prescription?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My uncle's dog is looking for advice on getting a prescription for benzos from a GP. Since he can't type, I'm writing this for him.

A few years ago he went in and basically just blah blah'd about having depression and anxiety, and he gave him Paxil. The dog took it for a little while, but the side effects were unbearable and he couldn't continue. He still have 1/2 a bottle of long-expired pills sitting there.

The dog just wants some benzos to take on a per-needed basis, not daily. Would straight out asking for benzos be a good idea, or would it come across like he's just looking for drugs? He does have a history with this doctor; he's the one that prescribed the Paxil, but doggy has no interest in getting on a medication that must be taken daily and wants something that can be taken on a PRN basis.

The dog in question has tried some (non-prescription) clonazepam in the past, and it worked wonders for high-anxiety scenarios. It's not like he could tell the doctor that, as proof that it works for him, though. 2mg clonazepam eliminated almost all anxiety, he tells me.

Does anyone have any experience in just flat-out asking for benzos? The dog tells me he has no interest in going through 10 different SSRIs and would just want something he knows works for him.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't know dogs could grasp the concept of human language.
Your uncle must be a good trainer.

That's almost as transparent as "SWIM" :lol

I tried "flat-out" asking for benzos a few times and got rejected before I could finish my sentence, then got offered an SSRI instead every time :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

He's the best, man.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

I was not interested in being on something I had to take every day, but my pdoc insisted I try an SSRI anyways. I got the prescription filled and threw one pill in the trash every morning till they were gone. I then went back to the doctor, told him that the SSRI didn't help my anxiety and if anything made me start to feel depressed, and reiterated that I would much prefer to have something to take on an as needed bases for situations I couldn't deal with. I now have a prescription for ativan.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Bad Insomnia  Usually for anxiety SSRI are the main choice.


----------



## DankBliss (Mar 20, 2011)

Image has a lot to do with it... How you look and present yourself goes a long way...


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya gotta work the pdoc. If you want a benzo do not mention any past history of drug abuse. Sound a little naive. Tell'em you took some prozac and something called clonazepam??? back in the day, in another state. That way he wont try to find a fictitious pdoc. And try not to use names like Freud, Jung etc. Your old pdoc was doc. Peterson. He'll never find that .Anyways tell him that the combo worked well for your anxiety and helped you finish up the semester, yada yada yada. But your insurance ran out so you had to discontinue treatment and meds. Now say the anxiety is flaring up again.Not just for one specific issue but more generalized and seemingly more so in social situations. Feel him out as you talk. History-always thought you had depression in grade and high school. But have come to realize that it is more anxiety in general. After pdoc Peterson things seemed to subside a little but now with some life changes its flared up again. Don't sound excited about the benzo you"took". Kinda have a bit of trouble on the name. This should get you in good unless the pdoc is a real tight ***. 

There's your benzo script and some b.s. SSRI. Also on the way out mention you have always suffered from insomnia to varying degrees.Tell him you exercise,eat well,avoid caffeinated beverages and so on. This might get you some free Lunesta and/or ambien samples. Or a script if you can afford it.

Don't pay him unless you have to. Act like your excited for a followup visit.
If all this fails buy a handle of rum on the way home and figure out a pdoc who's easy with the script. Usually old washed up ones who just want the money and don't care about 100 klon script, eh!!!

And don't drink and drive. You might spill it! Hell, don't drink you'll have the script if ya jump through the mind game hoops. Play their game on your own terms.


----------



## McSwiggens (Mar 31, 2011)

What you be needin? lol jk

I found this: 
http://www.pharmacyreviewer.com/jreviews/browse-pharmacy-reviews/

But im still paranoid


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Metamorphosis knows all the tricks.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

"I have panic attacks."


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

njodis said:


> The dog in question has tried some (non-prescription) clonazepam in the past, and it worked wonders for high-anxiety scenarios. It's not like he could tell the doctor that, as proof that it works for him, though. 2mg clonazepam eliminated almost all anxiety, he tells me.


I told my doctor that, He gave me 20mg Valium daily.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Medline said:


> Metamorphosis knows all the tricks.


Its has a 90% success rate, this after years of practice. I think it should be a sticky.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

49erJT said:


> I think just being honest with your doctor is the way to go...


 Yeah it is, Because you could make up a bulletproof lie. But if you get caught and they figure out what your trying to do, It will effect your future ability to obtain benzos.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think the hard part is not getting a benzo prescribed, its getting an adequate amount per each prescription that is hard.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ask a damn doc


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

metamorphosis said:


> Ya gotta work the pdoc. If you want a benzo do not mention any past history of drug abuse. Sound a little naive. Tell'em you took some prozac and *something called clonazepam???* back in the day, in another state. That way he wont try to find a fictitious pdoc. And try not to use names like Freud, Jung etc. Your old pdoc was doc. Peterson. He'll never find that .Anyways tell him that the combo worked well for your anxiety and helped you finish up the semester, yada yada yada. But your insurance ran out so you had to discontinue treatment and meds. Now say the anxiety is flaring up again.Not just for one specific issue but more generalized and seemingly more so in social situations. Feel him out as you talk. History-always thought you had depression in grade and high school. But have come to realize that it is more anxiety in general. After pdoc Peterson things seemed to subside a little but now with some life changes its flared up again. Don't sound excited about the benzo you"took". *Kinda have a bit of trouble on the name. This should get you in good unless the pdoc is a real tight ***. *
> 
> There's your benzo script and some b.s. SSRI. *Also on the way out mention you have always suffered from insomnia to varying degrees.Tell him you exercise,eat well,avoid caffeinated beverages and so on. *This might get you some free Lunesta and/or ambien samples. Or a script if you can afford it.
> 
> ...


Ive done that too :um:um
however it does tend to work :boogie that is why i stayed with such a horrible pdoc because he liked zopiclone and clonazepam and i had to be very careful in how i asked as well, sort of made him feel i did not really know what benzodiazepines were and what they did.
Yeah best advice there when it comes to paying, i would not pay for a bad session if it includes verbal abuse from your pdoc which it can sometimes and he prescribes u pills that make u hyperactive, depressed, suicidal or completely nuts and then says "oops" and does nothing to rectify the situation

i know its unethical and immoral and what not, but sometimes u have to be a little sneeky in order to get the help and the pills that you know work best for u 

i take benzos to feel relaxed and how i imagine normal person would feel whatever that is :roll :lol and yes they are addictive like most substances that make us feel good are. Cigarettes, alcohol, pain relief, cocaine, meth, even food is addictive actually food is worse because you have to eat and if u have an overeating binge eating disorder its especially hard to seek help for, because therapy can only change your mind set but you have to eat food on a regular basis to live, and pills are needed because they have been the only thing that has quelled the eating disorder. Benzos are very good for that but yeah they are addictive :roll


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally i have been prescribed klonopin (2 mg) a day. I have used it for years (but only 1-2 times a week, 3 mg). 
How quick tolerance develops if i take klon every day?


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

I told my doc, which is true, that I have sweaty palms after meetings at work. Shaking hands became embarrassing. I walked out with a script of Klonopin 1mg 3x a day(90 pills). Doc didn't ask any questions whatsoever. Wrote the script and asked me to come back in three months.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

zeusko87 said:


> Finally i have been prescribed klonopin (2 mg) a day. I have used it for years (but only 1-2 times a week, 3 mg).
> How quick tolerance develops if i take klon every day?


Tolerance for Klonopin 3x a week; 1mg, took around 8 months for me. I stopped taking them everyday, like one every two days and gladly didn't experience WD; probably because the med has a long half life. Now I take one, maybe two a day and the effects still last for hours.


----------

